# LRS frozen or similar



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Has anyone seen any stores in the GTA that carries LRS frozen foods? Or something of similar quality, i.e. made in U.S. quality.

Heck, I can't even find any PE mysis, and it's from Canada! Really bad distribution we have here. 

Canada Coral had LRS, but not for awhile now. Any help is appreciated. What do you guys feed to your fish? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

We have LRS and can deliver by lakeshore and parklawn area


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Agreed on the LRS, can't find it anywhere locally. I do feed frozen by Hikari Marine


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> We have LRS and can deliver by lakeshore and parklawn area


Awesome! Will send you a PM.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Agreed on the LRS, can't find it anywhere locally. I do feed frozen by Hikari Marine


Crazy how we want to give these companies our hard earned money, but they don't want it!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I sell LRS we are near islington and 401, and can meet on our travels around the gta


----------

